
Two years of revenue from a Dark Room - bigtunacan
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/3syzuc/two_years_of_revenue_for_1_ios_game_a_dark_room/
======
bigtunacan
I came across this on the gamedev subreddit. For a game that spent so long at
the #1 position on the charts these numbers are depressing.

